# Rolling tool bag



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Now that I'm an electrician, I'm in the market for a rolling tool tote. 

Anyone have one they can recommend.
Here's one I have my eye on.

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/tradesman-pro-organizers/tradesman-pro-rolling-tool-bag
















_____________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Not rolling but I rock a Veto Back Pack.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Milwaukee has new bags out. I'll be picking one up soon


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

https://wholesalepowertools.com/mil...gclid=CNOHgoikzNMCFd63wAodQYwDDw#.WQXmB4EpCEc


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That Milwaukee bag doesn't have enough small tool holders. 

I like the veto, but I have a variety of tools that add up the weight. I'll be 53 tomorrow, I need wheels. :blink:

_________


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

SearchforSignal said:


> https://wholesalepowertools.com/mil...gclid=CNOHgoikzNMCFd63wAodQYwDDw#.WQXmB4EpCEc


Research that vs the 24" husky on you tube. The guy doing the video preferred the husky over the milwaukee. His needs may be different then yours though. I didn't like the klien roller setup. The zipper part in front to hold your pliers etc.. would drive me crazy! Basically to use those tools you'd have to have it unzipped folded down.. and to move to another room you'd have to zip it up again.. No thanks. 
I used a husky 18" and a 22". The 22 is sweet but gets rather heavy. I now use the ridgid stackable and will try to send pictures. I may also post a picture of a "REAL ELECTRICIAN" so that California decks will know what a real man looks like!    

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Eyeway! said:


> Research that vs the 24" husky on you tube. The guy doing the video preferred the husky over the milwaukee. His needs may be different then yours though. I didn't like the klien roller setup. The zipper part in front to hold your pliers etc.. would drive me crazy! Basically to use those tools you'd have to have it unzipped folded down.. and to move to another room you'd have to zip it up again.. No thanks.
> I used a husky 18" and a 22". The 22 is sweet but gets rather heavy. I now use the ridgid stackable and will try to send pictures. I may also post a picture of a "REAL ELECTRICIAN" so that California decks will know what a real man looks like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


 I'm out of thanks! But this is worthy of a thanks! :laughing:

_________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That Milwaukee bag doesn't have enough small tool holders.
> 
> I like the veto, but I have a variety of tools that add up the weight. I'll be 53 tomorrow, I need wheels. :blink:
> 
> _________


It makes you feel like a kid going to school.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It makes you feel like a kid going to school.


Actually I pretty much only carried a Peechee folder.










_________


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

https://store.snapon.com/Soft-Sided-Tool-Bag-with-Wheels-Tool-Bag-Soft-Sided-Wheeled-P794418.aspx


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The name is licensed from Snap-On and it's made in China like all the rest. 

_________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Eyeway! said:


> I may also post a picture of a "REAL ELECTRICIAN" so that California decks will know what a real man looks like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


:laughing::lol::laughing:The kid’s OK! He’ll be a regular here in no time!




Yes, I know the original context to this.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought a rolling tool bag was going to be a god send.

Then I realized I deal with a lot of stairs and it's a pain in the ass.

I had one of the cheap husky ones and it was decent but got heavy fast.

I have one of the DeWalt backpacks right now and find it digs into my lower back.

Going to try the Milwaukee one once it goes on sale

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

SectorSecurity said:


> I thought a rolling tool bag was going to be a god send.
> 
> Then I realized I deal with a lot of stairs and it's a pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


I actually like your tough system setup. 
This is what i used to roll with: 







Advantages: Pockets for organization. 
Cons: Limited as stackable. 



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

I use the ridgid stackable when I'm on a job all day. Otherwise i use a hybrid set up and mix and match. I usually just use a Klein 10 pocket shoulder patch and a compact suitcase for my wirenuts etc.





























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a belt with pouches a couple over the shoulder pouches a veto pouch backpacks organizers I'm on this never ending search for the perfect setup.

If I'm going on a quick brake fix I usually just grab my dewalt electrician bag and head in.










Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The name is licensed from Snap-On and it's made in China like all the rest.
> 
> _________


They are garbage.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> :laughing::laughing:The kid’s OK! He’ll be a regular here in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Eyeway! He's going to make it just fine around here. 

I ordered the Klein in the OP. 

_________


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> That Milwaukee bag doesn't have enough small tool holders.
> 
> I like the veto, but I have a variety of tools that add up the weight. I'll be 53 tomorrow, I need wheels. :blink:
> 
> _________


happy birthday


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bull Trout said:


> happy birthday


Yup:jester: Happy birthday,,,,,


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Now that I'm an electrician, I'm in the market for a rolling tool tote.
> 
> Anyone have one they can recommend.
> Here's one I have my eye on.
> ...


You don't have to be an electrician to buy klein tools...but it does help to make electrician money to afford klein tools......how much? 

I have a couple of their totes and a canvas linemans bucket...plus numerous sparkie tools of the day


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> You don't have to be an electrician to buy klein tools...but it does help to make electrician money to afford klein tools......how much?
> 
> I have a couple of their totes and a canvas linemans bucket...plus numerous sparkie tools of the day


That'll set you back about a buck fifty. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> That'll set you back about a buck fifty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can't find any inside pictures. If the wheels are an upgrade from the Rigid or Default definitely worth the extra 50 cents.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> I can't find any inside pictures. If the wheels are an upgrade from the Rigid or Default definitely worth the extra 50 cents.



I like the fact the inside is bright orange vs. black. Makes things easier to see/find.












_____________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

So I got my bag today. So far I'm going to give it two thumbs up! I'm anal as well. 

Apparently it can be transported with the front compartment opened. It has catches/stops to prevent it from hitting the ground. Seems to be extremely well made, including the wheels.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So now it's official:thumbsup: You are an electrician:thumbup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Klein never wants to put a "tool wall" on both sides just one and a handy apex bit holder would be nice. 

I often end up modifying stuff like this by attaching 'accessory' pouches to keep more stuff in the upright position. 

It does look roomy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm all official









_________________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm all official
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for a meter or two that looks pretty sparkish.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

All done









_________________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm all official
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dabble in spark land myself couple of things I find useful? a hand tapper and a conduit reamer, knockout cutters and an assortment of 6/32 and 8/32 screws


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> I dabble in spark land myself couple of things I find useful? a hand tapper and a conduit reamer, knockout cutters and an assortment of 6/32 and 8/32 screws




I use the ends of my channel locks to ream pipe. I always have 6/32 and 8/32 screws. Don't have a knockout punch. I do carry a step bit though.


_____________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I use the ends of my channel locks to ream pipe. I always have 6/32 and 8/32 screws. Don't have a knockout punch. I do carry a step bit though.
> 
> 
> _____________


If you have a stepper you're good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Different colour electrical tape is a must have

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> Different colour electrical tape is a must have
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Phase tape. 

_________________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> Different colour electrical tape is a must have
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


For what?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

inner10 said:


> for what?


pink


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> For what?


Phase identification. 

_________________


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Up here, we just use an old Hockey bag. They have wheels on them now a days.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Phase identification.
> 
> _________________


You work with a lot of 3 phase?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

